# How long does Nature Throid take?



## Include

Hello: My doctor put me on Nature Throid (2.25 grains) four days ago since a higher dosage of Cytomel (75mcg I believe) and a low dosage of Levothyroxine (50mcg) was not making a difference (very fatigued and tired with brain fog). I have not felt any improvement at all, but I do realize it's only four days. However, in my research on the web a lot of people report that they feel results from Armor or Nature Throid almost immediately.

I'm just wondering if any of you have taken Nature Throid and what your experience was upon first taking it? Am I being too impatient? I am at my wit's end, I'm a mother of two young kids while also working 30 hrs/wk and I feel like I'm falling apart.

Thanks.


----------



## lainey

Do you have any lab results to support your dosage?

Generally 25mcg of cytomel = 100 mcg of levothyroxine.

That means you were taking the equivalent of 350 mcg of T4, which is an unusually high dose, even if you have had your thyroid removed. Similarly, 2.25 grains of naturethroid is quite high, but represents a dose decrease to approximately 225mcg of T4.

Your symptoms could very well be from being overmedicated rather than under medicated, but of course it is difficult to say for sure with out knowing what your actual numbers are.


----------



## Andros

Include said:


> Hello: My doctor put me on Nature Throid (2.25 grains) four days ago since a higher dosage of Cytomel (75mcg I believe) and a low dosage of Levothyroxine (50mcg) was not making a difference (very fatigued and tired with brain fog). I have not felt any improvement at all, but I do realize it's only four days. However, in my research on the web a lot of people report that they feel results from Armor or Nature Throid almost immediately.
> 
> I'm just wondering if any of you have taken Nature Throid and what your experience was upon first taking it? Am I being too impatient? I am at my wit's end, I'm a mother of two young kids while also working 30 hrs/wk and I feel like I'm falling apart.
> 
> Thanks.


Welcome to the forum!! I am sorry for your troubles. The first place I would suggest you look is at your Ferritin.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Naturethroid should be every bit as good as Armour. What is your "starting" dose? 75 mcg. of Cytomel was a lot; possibly too much!


----------



## lavender

I started to feel better gradually over 2 weeks after starting armour.


----------



## kbabineau

Hi, I was doing a search on thyroid issues and saw your posting. I just wanted to tell you about something my doctor just started me on. Something that so far, seems to be the best thing working for me in a very long time. For the longest time, no ammount of synthroid or armour seemd to work. Now, my doctor tried a combination of naturethroid and cytomel, and it is the best I have felt in so long. I know armour and naturethroid both have the same thing as cytomel, but something about putting the two together. It is a strange combination, but for the first time in 15 years, I am feeling good enough to exercise. I have hasimotos and up till now could only walk maybe half a mile every other day. Always had the headache and fatigue and "brain fog". Now, I have relief of those things, and can walk 2 miles almost every day, still a few bad days, but I am still adjusting. I am taking 2 grains of naturethroid a day and 5mcg of cytomel three times a day. What a strange combination. But it is like the two work for what ever reason. Just thought I would pass that on. As, if you are like I was, so desparate for relief, would try anything. Talk to your doctor, couldn't hurt to try it if he or she says it would not hurt. I feel relief within the hour after taking these things, I take the naturethroid on an empty stomach, then the cytomel half an hour later, a cytomel in the afternoon, then in evening a naturethroid on empty and half hour later the cytomel, why it works, I have no idea, but it does.


----------



## Andros

Include said:


> Hello: My doctor put me on Nature Throid (2.25 grains) four days ago since a higher dosage of Cytomel (75mcg I believe) and a low dosage of Levothyroxine (50mcg) was not making a difference (very fatigued and tired with brain fog). I have not felt any improvement at all, but I do realize it's only four days. However, in my research on the web a lot of people report that they feel results from Armor or Nature Throid almost immediately.
> 
> I'm just wondering if any of you have taken Nature Throid and what your experience was upon first taking it? Am I being too impatient? I am at my wit's end, I'm a mother of two young kids while also working 30 hrs/wk and I feel like I'm falling apart.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi there!! How long were you on the Cytomel and the Levothyroxine? That was a very very high dose of Cytomel. Also, your starting dose of NatureThroid is very high.

Where are your labs? We would like to see your TSH, FREE T4 and FREE T3 and we also need the ranges as different labs use different ranges.

I am on Armour. I recall many years ago that I started to feel better in about 72 hours and that was on a low starting dose of 1/2 grain.

I will conclude by saying that if you are on too much of this stuff, it will exhaust you. It puts the person in overdrive even while at rest. And it will also cause brain fog.


----------

